# Hi from Colorado :)



## Devarin24 (Sep 10, 2007)

hello, my name is Danielle and i am almost 20 years old. I live in denver, Colorado.

so i found this awesome forum from MantisPlace.com.

i was on Deviantart.com and saw someone's pictures of an Orchid mantis, and fell in love with it.  i asked this person a bunch of questions about her mantis and about care for a mantis. she sent me to MantisPlace.com. I decided i wanted to get one, but i was a little weary on having a mantis shipped through mail, i really didn't want to kill a poor bug just because i wanted it. about a week of debating i was at my boyfriends work, went out for a cigarette and TADA there was a beautiful mantis just chillin on the side of the building.

He is my first, and with this forum and mantisplace.com's help, he is still alive lol. I am very happy to have him and i hope he won't be my last


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome, Danielle! Shipping a mantis (overnight) is done all the time and rarely experiences problems. I got my pair of orchids a few months ago and they're awesome.


----------



## lynnu (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome Devarin24 from Colorado, we have a lot of Coloraians here! Enjoy


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2007)

Hello there


----------

